# i need a door for a scat trak anyone help???



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

im looking for a door for a 1998 scat tack 1700c if anyone one knows where i can get one or if some one elsed door will fit tryed doing a search and came up with nothing thanks 


brian


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

The Scat Traks were made hear for years, we even owned a few of them. There is a business just North of me who specializes in anything Sky & Skat-Trak. He's been buying up inventory & parts for years now, so if he doesn't have it or know where to get it, your probably SOL. Good Luck.

http://www.skytrak.com/


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

If I remember correctly, Volvo bought Skat Trac to have a skid steer to offer for sale. Maybe they can get parts for the Skat Tracs or maybe they have a unit (or had) that used the same door. If you have a savy parts guy (at the dealer) he should be able to help.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

DGODGR;841275 said:


> If I remember correctly, Volvo bought Skat Trac to have a skid steer to offer for sale. Maybe they can get parts for the Skat Tracs or maybe they have a unit (or had) that used the same door. If you have a savy parts guy (at the dealer) he should be able to help.


You're right, Volvo bought the skid line out. But I think they changed everything shortly after. This place that I listed is fairly impressive with their knowledge & inventory on these machines.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

so they want like 3-4,000 just for the door wow i'll just make one lol


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't beleive that. Are you sure they are not quoting you a complete cab enclosure assembly? I think the door for my Bobcat is +/- $600. If you are being quoted correctly than I certainly agree with your decision.


----------

